# Some of my art (ish)



## Meggie6347 (Jun 18, 2012)

Hey everyone!

I apologize if this can't be on here because it isn't strictly BETTA art.. if you need to please take it down 

Anyway, this is just some of my art!
Maybe I'll try to sketch a betta in a bit 

Okay, so these were my sister's Christmas present from me this year...hand-painted converse...first thing I have legitimately painted! They are Doctor Who themed of course  on one side is the TARDIS, on the other side is her full name in Gallifreyan (the language of the Time Lords), tic marks on the shoe laces (you won't get it unless you are a Whovian ;-)), and quotes all up and down the tongue 


























































































Next is a painting I did for my mom this Christmas...it is acrylic paint on a piece of wood...



















And here are just some drawings I did within the past year or two...

A cockerspaniel









My parents' Christmas present last year: their hands on their wedding day:









My sister:









And a really quick sketch of a tree...haha












Sorry for the picture overload! If you have any art suggestions for me, I would LOVE to hear them! I feel like I have no purpose in art now that I'm done making Christmas presents...haha :lol: I would, however, love to bind my own sketchbook and paint the cover...maybe I will do that in my extra time today/this week :roll:

I did paint a bowl for my grandparents for Christmas and I might get a picture of that up later...

Thanks for looking!
Meg


----------



## Perry the platypus (Aug 20, 2012)

Ooh! love them!


----------



## bryzy (Nov 3, 2012)

Maybe a poodle... but if you do that, take a full page pic... so I can use it


----------



## Skyewillow (Dec 28, 2012)

Your work is amazing! And I love the shoes, those are pretty epic!


----------



## Meggie6347 (Jun 18, 2012)

Thank you all so much! I really want to take some art classes! For my birthday my mom is setting up some private art lessons for me! I am so excited!

Bryanacute, thanks for the suggestion! I might try that  and if I do I will take a pic if it turns out decent ish


----------



## Skyewillow (Dec 28, 2012)

I honestly think you could teach the tutor a thing or three!


----------



## Bounce (May 26, 2012)

You are AMAZING! 

If you're not already, you should be selling the signs like the one you made your mom for Christmas. OUTSTANDING!


----------



## Meggie6347 (Jun 18, 2012)

Oh my goodness, thank you so much!

The person who is going to give me the art classes is the art teacher at my school and he is incredible! The only reason I'm not taking him is because. Am filling up my schedule with too many AP classes :-/

If I can though, I'd like to minor in art in college  because I think I'm king to go into medical something and I'll need a break from it all 

And I don't sell anything, there are lots of professionals for that! ;-)

Thank you all so much!


----------



## Meggie6347 (Jun 18, 2012)

Okay so this is (literally) 3 minute pen sketch of a crowntail betta









I know it's not great, only 3 minutes haha just while I was waiting to feed my girls


----------



## Skyewillow (Dec 28, 2012)

Looks awesome!


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Very nice!


----------



## madmonahan (Aug 26, 2012)

Wow those are amazing! Even the three minute sketch!!


----------



## SDragon (Sep 26, 2011)

You truly are an amazing artist. :O


----------

